# PH Issues? Whats best for CA/SA?



## Leighfost (Feb 23, 2011)

My tap water has been running really low on PH. About 5.5-6 per the LFS. I tested last weekend and my PH was 6. I added some baking soda to raise it, its about 7.8 now.

What is the ideal? I always thought they needed a 7.8 ish? PH. I had lost 2 fish recently, within a week. I was told by the LFS that it was probably because of the PH lvls. I havent lost any since I raised the PH.

:fish:

Any thoughts? Suggestions?

Thanks All!


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

the ph in my sa/ca community tank is 7.2 (out of the tap) and i have had no problems in 2 years


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

It has always been said that these are prefered ph levels

CA 7.0 (neutral)
SA <7>7

These numbers are from the waters that wild fish live in. Tank raised fish should adapt to different ph levels.

It is usually better to have a STABLE ph than a prefered ph that fluctuates.

That being said, I cant answer if your 6.0 is so far off than the prefered 7.0 that it could damage/kill fish.

Anyone successfully keep CA in 6.0 water?

...Bill


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

You can use Seachem Neutral buffer. IF you have a rarer CA that wants harder water and a higher pH (ie convicts) use seachem Malawi buffer for about 8pH. I've found they do better at 8 IME. For other/most CA use the neutral buffer. Their buffers work much better 100% than baking soda and are more stable and easy to get a hold of a big jug and some measuring spoons. Just add it to your buckets when you do a water change. If your LFS doesnt have it use an online retailer that ships fast. In Canada, MOPS gets you your stuff fast. They have most products.


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

For common South American, Jack Dempsey / Convicts - Typical pet smart stock, I have never worried about PH outside of being too low for my cycle.

What fish are in your tank and more importantly what 2 fish did you lose?


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

First, I would kill for your tap water. My well water is pretty much liquid rock, but I love Killifish, Dwarf Cichlids, and Tetras, all fish that mostly prefer very soft, acid water. I also like some of the larger SA Cichlids, but the only way I can keep them requires massive amounts of R/O. Seems like everyone always wants what they don't have! :roll:

There are CA cichlids that prefer softer, slightly acid conditions. Most of the Panamanian waters are actually soft and acid, not hard and alkaline. I have this from people who have collected fish there. However, CA Cichlids are fairly adaptable, and only the extremes are going to affect them.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Chromedome52 said:


> CA Cichlids are fairly adaptable, and only the extremes are going to affect them.


Hi Chromedome52,

Would you consider a PH of 6 extreme?

If for whatever life reasons I become negligent with water changes my PH will get low around 6 due to the nitrate build up; which negatively affects my fish. But it probably is not just the low PH, it is probably the nitrate buildup.

Leighfost, are you testing the water right out of the tap with conditioner and getting a PH of 6? Or is that what you are reading on your tank water after a water change?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

fish-people said:


> Would you consider a PH of 6 extreme?


Would this not depend on the fish themselves? - Would the answer not to be google searching each fish profile and seeing where water incompatibilities exist?


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

tim_s said:


> fish-people said:
> 
> 
> > Would you consider a PH of 6 extreme?
> ...


As said prefered PH for a certain fish is for wild fish. Most tank raised fish are so many generations from wild that it should not matter. They may be hatched at a farm in Florida that has 7.5 PH water. Shipped to a warehouse or LFS that is 6.8 PH water. For the most part they will adapt.

As said the question here is, is 6.0 considered extreme, and can it hurt/kill tank rased fish.

My GUESS is no and that high Nitrate or other factors killed her fish.

...Bill


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Bill outlined it nicely, if your pH is low due to lack of water changes, you've got bigger problems than the pH. It's starting to be understood that pH isn't so much the critical parameter, but rather an indicator of other things, such as buffering capacity or pollution.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

But if her tap is 6.0 that might not be the case.

Still wondering if other parameters are good and PH is 6.0, could that damage/kill tank raised CA cichlids?

...Bill


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Personally, I would consider a 6.0 pretty much the limit, and as we know, keeping things at the limit of their tolerances isn't healthy, though they may still live a long time.

Of course, it goes back to the species involved. I would expect _Amphilophus _to tolerate it better than _Herichthys_, for example. Rainbow cichlids would likely do well given their habitat preferences in the wild. _Vieja _would likely tolerate it, but I would not expect them to breed unless they were tank raised fish. _Cryptoheros _are highly adaptable, and _C. nanoluteus_ might even like it.

Common CA species usually get to be common as a result of their adaptability, so I would expect Dempseys, Convicts, and most of the common species to accept 6.0 with little trouble. Heck, if it turned off Convicts, that would be the greatest news the hobby every heard! :lol:


----------

